# Duo temp pro stops pumping



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

Hello everyone.

Recently bought a DTP and am delighted with the lattes it produces. I noticed that when pulling a shot the pump would operate but then seems to stop after about 45sec to 1min. Is this normal? I pull my shot in about 30-40 sec so it's not a problem but once left it on and it stopped itself. Just wondering if this was some safety feature?


----------



## momchevk (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi, mine is the same, stops in coffee mode after ~50 secs. I guess this is standard safety feature.


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

When I first got mine I thought it was a pressure thing, too fine a grind, but unfortunately it does time out. Although, from what I remember, without checking, it seems to run longer without a portafilter, when I run a descale?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Yeah its a safety thing. It must get so hot heating the water in such a short amount of time that it needs to shut off. Its common when running a descale with water through the portafilter or steam wand.


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

I find this quote useful because I sometimes pull a very under extracted shot and let it run all the way to the end just for fun








I think if it went on much longer the pump would burn out or coil overheat.


----------

